# E&M Training



## asnelling (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello - Does anyone have any suggestions on E&M training for coders and physicians?  We need some assistance in knowing how to pick the correct E&M lelvels.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.  

Thnaks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 26, 2010)

Have you seen this website? Lots of free information.

http://emuniversity.com/


----------



## JessH2618 (Apr 27, 2010)

Rebecca-

Thank you for the link!  VERY helpful!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 27, 2010)

Happy to help!


----------

